# W?rthersee EOS



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Wörthersee EOS*

A few pics from der see I've found on the net
Really like this one


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks pretty SCWEET with the car dropped. I'm not a fan of the ghetto rims.... The EOS deserves something classy!!!


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

I wonder if the black on black grill is from OEM Plus. I have been thinking of doing red on black and getting some darker rims, but it is so hard to tell if I want to drop the big $$$ on rims without seeing what it would look like first. I do like the balc on black though.


----------



## slitko (Mar 26, 2007)

Everytime I see pics of peoples EOS's makes me sad I have to wait so long for mine to arrive


----------



## Sandalman (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_I'm not a fan of the ghetto rims.... The EOS deserves something classy!!!

Nothing ghetto about any of those rims. The polished, multi-spoke wheels are an OEM Audi wheel used on the A8. The white wheels are OEM Lamborghini wheels. I'd need a better short of the black, mesh-style to guess who makes them, but seeing them validates my decision to purchase a different style for my own car.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Wörthersee EOS (1,3LG60)*

***opinion warning***
The black one, without the chome, is pretty nice. The front spoiler is quite nice too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I think it will be an absolute blessing when VW ditches this ridiculous chrome nonsense. I wonder why they don't put the chrome on the Phaeton. Actually I know why - they know that mature people won't pay for that nonsense.
I think the attractive Eos colors are Candy White and Silver Essence as the chrome "blends in" or disappears the most.
*** end opinion***
Is there a replacement for the chrome available for the Eos?

_Quote, originally posted by *1,3LG60* »_A few pics from der see I've found on the net
Really like this one


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Wörthersee EOS (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_
I think the attractive Eos colors are Candy White and Silver Essence as the chrome "blends in" or disappears the most.


I think that the black is one of the most attractive colors, because the *seals blend in/disappear the most*. Of course, I bought black (1st black car), but it is only my opinion anyway.
It would be expen$ive, but I think we need while seals for the silver or white Eos models-- something like the "Hawaii Look" from the 60's/70's. It was similar to the "Cal Look"-- no chrome, nice wheels -- but typical Hawaii Look VWs were light pastels and had chromeless white window seals.
The seals were not available for many years, and recently started to be produced again because of their popularity. (for ACVWs, mostly Beetle-- sorry, I am only dreaming for the Eos)
I did enjoy those pics!! My fav was the black with black-spoke rims, in the first two pics. That Eos *does still have chrome under the windows*, but it is still simple. I wish the "eyelids" were not *so expensive*







After all, he are "only" little strips of plastic!!
William


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Wörthersee EOS (kghia)*

I don't think I've ever really noticed the seals... I'll have to look and see.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
I think that the black is one of the most attractive colors, because the *seals blend in/disappear the most*. Of course, I bought black (1st black car), but it is only my opinion anyway.
It would be expen$ive, but I think we need while seals for the silver or white Eos models-- something like the "Hawaii Look" from the 60's/70's. It was similar to the "Cal Look"-- no chrome, nice wheels -- but typical Hawaii Look VWs were light pastels and had chromeless white window seals.
The seals were not available for many years, and recently started to be produced again because of their popularity. (for ACVWs, mostly Beetle-- sorry, I am only dreaming for the Eos)
I did enjoy those pics!! My fav was the black with black-spoke rims, in the first two pics. That Eos *does still have chrome under the windows*, but it is still simple. I wish the "eyelids" were not *so expensive*







After all, he are "only" little strips of plastic!!
William


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Wörthersee EOS (liquid stereo)*

I will post me pics when I get back from WOrthersee.. Let me just say that the white EOS is amazing in person..


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

Not a fan of "tunning" but i like these:


----------



## Joe_Cool (Dec 19, 2005)

I dunno wot's ur opinion about this...








but I really don't lked it... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

but I love the EOS...











_Modified by Joe_Cool at 8:52 AM 5-18-2007_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Wörthersee EOS (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_
I think it will be an absolute blessing when VW ditches this ridiculous chrome nonsense. I wonder why they don't put the chrome on the Phaeton. Actually I know why - they know that mature people won't pay for that nonsense.


I can dig it. But then I'd probably mod it by painting it black!
















shield grill p-shopp








stock 2008



_Modified by Paldi at 1:49 PM 5-18-2007_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Wörthersee EOS (Paldi)*

The chrome on the Phaeton is just about right, in my eyes.
I think Lexus got the chrome near perfect on the current IS:
http://www.desktopmachine.com/...***24


----------



## Rmon (Mar 6, 2001)

*Wörthersee EOS*

I will have to post pictures but have painted my chrome black. I have a slver EOS so the car (to me) looks more agressive. Also my wheels are Hypersilver (to me they look Gun metal). And I have blue Xpel headlight film installed. I plan on removing the painted trim around the fog lights. This will give it a look more like the GTI/GLI/R.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Wörthersee EOS (Rmon)*

I look foward to your pics
Paul


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (seamonkeydvm)*

The black grille gets an uber http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Please post pics of the modded eoseseseses...!


----------



## nachogti (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Wörthersee EOS (liquid stereo)*

Which wheels the ones in The black one, without the chome...Does anyone know?


----------

